# loose slide



## bophi (Nov 22, 2007)

my bhp practical has a loose slide , you can rattle it by moving it from side to side, but it shoots very accurate, is there a easy fix, it has the factory hard chrome finish ,i would not like to squeeze the slide as it may crack the finish , are there any simple soluctions, thanks.. bobby:smt022


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Errrrrrrrr....if it's accurate and reliable as it is, why in the world would you want to change it?


----------



## bophi (Nov 22, 2007)

*slide rattles*



Mike Barham said:


> Errrrrrrrr....if it's accurate and reliable as it is, why in the world would you want to change it?


i would just like to get rid of the rattle in it. but don'''t think it would be worth the trouble,


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

That rattling sounds says "reliability."


----------



## Arkangel (Jan 17, 2008)

My glock rattles all the time but does exactly what I tell it to do. Guns rattle and girls fart get used to it.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You just haven't shot enough without ear protection. When you get older the sound will go away.

:smt1099


----------

